# My New 'Favorite Plane'



## SouthpawCA

Thanks for the review. I've been looking at getting either the Apron plane or the Low Angle Block plane. The ability to use on a shooting board is a must. I totally agree with you about the quality of Veritas planes. I was able to use my Low Angle Jack plane directly out of the box. I would also get the holster. I can see it now - the wife and I go out to dinner and there it would be, on my hip, just in case.


----------



## TheDane

Yup … you never know when you're going to run into some unruly end-grain!


----------



## Ecocandle

Very nice review. I have been considering this plane too and your review was helpful. Thanks.

SouthpawCA,

Your response made me chuckle. I think it is good that you would carry it with you 'in case' and emergency woodworking issue should arrive.

Brian


----------



## JerrySats

Excellent review , thanks for taking the time to put it together . I too recently purchased this plane and love it . Like all the other LV planes and items I own form them this purchase wasn't a disappointment . LV does all the hard work of flattening and sharpening the blades, these babies are ready to go out of the box .


----------



## woodworm

I have one, and it is in the tool cabinet most of the time - it's too beautiful to stay outside.


----------

